# Free craft books in the giveaway forum



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'm going to be offering Christmas craft books in the giveaway forum for the next few months. Probably a couple a month. I gave the first one away this past week. There will be another one the first of next week. Ya'll be sure to check up there the first of each week.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't know we had a giveaway forum---where is it?

Thanks!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

It's one of the forums in Countryside Families, I'm not sure if they are called maybe Child forums. 

Here's a link to the forum itself

Giveaways - Homesteading Today

There are some awfully nice people there


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Debora! I never even knew it was there. I regularly check out about 8 of the forums, but the family one is not one of them. I'll have to start going there.

Thanks again!


----------

